# Breeding pair of alenquer discus



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

My breeding pair of alenquers. They've yet to spawn; however, they've been doing "practice runs" regularly, so it should just be a matter of time! Wish we had more thunderstorms over here  Enjoy!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! very well maintained tank. you've given them all the tools to give your babies. good luck


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! Very Beautiful!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! I do my best with the maintenance. This is my first try at breeding discus, so feel free to give any recommendations regarding the setup!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Beautiful looking discus.

Unfortunately I can't give any help to the situation as I know nothing of discus


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Harry
You might just want to keep a close eye on your tank puppies. There's definitely some kind of atmospheric change going on - not only can I feel it but my pigeonblood and red cover throwback females are getting ready to spawn I expect either later tonight or tomorrow. Better than that - my female heckel looks like she may have found an interested blue wild. They have been dancing all day. Do a BIG water change and drop the temp by a couple of degrees. Good luck!
Shelley


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Shelley! Will do - I hope they get to around to the real thing this time!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

can i have them back yet? lol. i like them.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey - stand in line!!! I want them - ask Harry how I pestered him through pm's to get them. He's tough; wouldn't give in!!!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

It's true  But I'm not giving up on them so easily!! Plus, I remember Shelley saying that she had too many tanks to deal with already...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A great looking couple So what foods do you have them on at this moment?
best of luck with them.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking pair. hopefully they'll produce some fry for you.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! Right now, they're on ocean nutrition discus flake, colour bits, and frozen bloodworms. Looking to add new life spectrum pellets to their diet soon too.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Hey - stand in line!!! I want them - ask Harry how I pestered him through pm's to get them. He's tough; wouldn't give in!!!


I can top any offer from Shelley or April, I'll give you 2 red covers that I got from April(at least the same size as yours) for the brown/blue one on the left of the picture



Limited time offer


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Very tempting, but I'd never separate them. That would be just cruel 

I am curious though - why do you like the male so much?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Joe - separating them would just be cruel  You stick to your guns, Harry!!!! But should you ever change your mind, remember I'm first in line  (don't worry about April!!!). This weather should be doing something for them - both my pigeonblood and red cover t/b's have spawned.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, and the alenquers have practiced. Again


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

CloudySky said:


> Very tempting, but I'd never separate them. That would be just cruel
> 
> I am curious though - why do you like the male so much?


I just like the color. I got the other one that was that color from April and the color looks great in my display tank.

I'm doing the opposite of what you are trying to do in that I'm trying to prevent breeding and alsways seem to be giving away 1/2 of a pair to stop the breeding. I want peace and harmony in the display tank, not aggression and babies

2 red covers from April's for the male - offer still stands and Shelley's just talking - she's got no room plus she keeps monos with her discus !!


----------

